
Show HN: ExpressPython A small Python 3 editor - JaDogg
https://github.com/JaDogg/expressPython
======
git-pull
Amazing work

\- C++

\- Has a python API, this opens up a lot of possibilities. Language server
protocol, linting and formatting tools, perhaps mypy

\- Highlighting

\- Jedi integration

\- Being able to glue python and c++ to get it to work together in itself is a
feat (where I've tried and failed before: [https://www.git-
pull.com/#scrapyard](https://www.git-pull.com/#scrapyard) :P)

How did you like working with QT?

GPL is okay, except it precludes those when open source ambitions incompatible
with that license. BSD/MIT/ISC/Apache projects can't pull it in. Too much
paperwork to pass onto a layperson, a potential contributor.

Also nice CI loop with appveyor! re:
[https://github.com/JaDogg/expressPython/blob/master/appveyor...](https://github.com/JaDogg/expressPython/blob/master/appveyor.yml)

Please keep working on this

~~~
JaDogg
Thanks,

If you want to go with C++ & Python I suggest use Boost. Don't take the
hackish approach I've taken. -- My bad looks like you didn't get the boost
working. Take a look at my code, but I don't think it's very good C++. Boost
is the idiomatic way.

How did you like working with QT? I loved it. It feel native in C++ and have a
very extensive documentation, not to mention really nice API. Qt source code
was probably the best C++ code I've read.

GPL license is the only license allowed for Open source Qt projects If I
understood Qt license correctly, I'd have preferred to go MIT. I'm not
entirely sure. So I just went with GPL to be safe.

------
xapata
What's different from IDLE?

~~~
JaDogg
A window to type stuff that can be read as stdin. Honestly I didn't built it
to compete with IDLE or other similar editors.

------
y4mi
Good Job on actually finishing this...

Though i have to admit that I don't see myself using it with free IDEs like
vscode and atom around.

~~~
JaDogg
Thanks. It's not meant to be used as a standalone IDEs/Editor. I myself use
PyCharm (with vim plugin when I need to edit fast). This is to test stuff out
quickly. I also used an older version of expressPython to train some graduate
hires. I also use it to do various coding challenges to keep myself sharp.

~~~
y4mi
i own and am an active subscriber for IntelliJ and PyCharm as well, though i'm
using it very rarely (basically only if i'm developing a django app) nowadays.

I personally used Hydrogen[1] for your mentioned UseCase. It even lets you
keep objects around, so you don't have to repeat _every_ action just to
execute a function with some data. (especially handy if you're consuming web
services and want test your parsing rules)

As Hydrogen is backed by the Jupyter Kernel, you can get a similar workflow
with vscode and PyCharm... though i have to say that hydrogen unique in its
integration. haven't really come across anything even remotely as effective
for just trying out code

I hope I'm not discourage you. Your software is a quite neat and kudos for
going the Native route instead of Electron!

[1] [https://atom.io/packages/hydrogen](https://atom.io/packages/hydrogen)

~~~
JaDogg
Thanks, When I first started this project in 2014 for my personal use, atom
wasn't stable on Windows it crashed often and barely worked. I don't remember
VSCode was there in 2014. Now it's 2019 and we have lot of good choices.

------
wuliwong
Why was this submission marked [Dead]?

------
askvictor
Also worth mentioning the mu editor:
[https://codewith.mu/](https://codewith.mu/) \- it's an editor designed to
learn with.

